# can't upload an avatar



## tomasz (Oct 24, 2002)

Hiya, just wanted to upload an avatar, but got this message:

"The upload failed. Please contact a member of staff to help rectify the problem "


Tomasz


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

yeah because the avatar must be linked to an image that is already on the web....

we have not activated the upload avatar
it's not so hard to place it on a free web space ^__^

if you still have  a problem email me with the avatar i'll fix that... [email protected]


----------



## tomasz (Oct 24, 2002)

ok, that's fine, but wouldn't it then be better to remove the option to upload the avatar?

Tomasz


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

thanks for the suggestion we will see what we can do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







edit: i fixed it now the upload avatar options does not show.. 
you won't be confused anymore


----------



## neocat (Oct 24, 2002)

How do you upload images from your own PC?


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

you can't... you have tu put it on a webspace you have


----------



## Zabet (Oct 24, 2002)

any chance of changing that?  maybe if i ask real nice PLEASE


----------



## neocat (Oct 24, 2002)

I don't have any webspaces.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2002)

lycos permits free accounts and external link.. so it's perfect for your purpose


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 25, 2002)

just find a good site where you have found a nice pic and use that simple


----------



## SMN (Oct 25, 2002)

it's better if he could sign up a free acct like Alexander said above.  Depending on a good site with the pix is not a good idea (unless you're too lazy to do it the other way) because if that good site is down or gone then your alvarta is gone as well


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.boomspeed.com/
offers 1mb for free accounts, but that should be more than enough when ur just using it for storing sigs and avatars


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

[email protected] add me and ill put it up on my server. ^^ finally got it running.

Its still a free server, www.flatface.net but they hand select you, 200mb free, perl, cgi, ftp uploading, etc..
But they don't always accept you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was 'special'


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

i signed up for lycos/tripod but it wont let me externally link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. see this graphic it gives me


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

yeah sometimes it wont work. and i would also like to mention that u try the host i told u above. ^


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

Or you come to good ol' Truney boy here, lol


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

Doh, that boomspeed.com is no longer accepting free accounts.  Oh well, I went ahead and signed up for a pay account with doteasy.com. only 25$ a year for 20Mb of webspace, and no adds or anything, plus i got my own .com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soon to be www.superfilez.com.  Couldn't think of anything original


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

unless ur making a full site or something, i dont really see the reason for paying 25 bucks just to have a place to put ur pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if u want a place to put it so badly just send me the file in msn and ill upload it.
[email protected]

im online right now so u can send me an IM


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

Is any one actucally listening to me? I just offered my charity, lol
Last time I decice to help, lol.
JK...


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

hehe sorry about that. didnt mean to look pass u like that. i just wanted to offer my help also


----------



## tomasz (Oct 24, 2002)

Hiya, just wanted to upload an avatar, but got this message:

"The upload failed. Please contact a member of staff to help rectify the problem "


Tomasz


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

lol, its cool D2_!
I was just mucking around having a bit of fun.
Mmmmmmmmm so hungry.


----------



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

i have a lot of freeweb space, try emailing me the picture and ill post it on my webspace which i just dont use, my email is [email protected]


----------

